# Why you should always use copywrite!!!



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all

Just thought I would pass over this friendly piece of advice

After spending some time browsing the internet by pot luck I stumbled over a user on another forum who’s Avatar looked familiar, after a close examination I noticed it was the one that I use, my own Golden Eyelash Viper.

The photograph was shot in my venomous room in Staffordshire!!!

Anyway I guess I should be privileged that somebody feels the need to use a photograph of my actual snake*, ACTUALLY IT’S ANNOYING*.

My point is, always stamp your photographs with copywrite.

Take a look, I am sure im correct.

His user name is myball123

http://************reptileforum.com/member.php?u=248

You may need to register.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

http://************reptileforum.com/member.php?u=248

try this


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok still not working

the missing bit is repti licious 

I had to add a gap but there isnt one on the actual page


Tell me im wrong and ill be happy 

Dave


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

thats really annoying 

i just finished making my site... i may put a watermark on them after this...

in some ways its flattering but at the end of the day it only takes a polite email to ask for permission - and its sad that people feel the need to 'steal' other peoples work.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

its defo the same pic huni : victory: i have people that have contacted me in the past asking if they can copy a pic for their desktop background i have agreed as the pics has not been of sellable quality, but at the end of the day its just common decency to ask


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replys.

Not the best photograph, he/she only needed to ask though.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

If i seen someone elses avatar and wanted to save a copy the last thing i would think of doing is contacting the user as 99% of avatars are copied from elsewhere and do not belong to that specific user. I do not see it as a big deal at all and to be fair, its a tiny picture that they cant do any harm/make money of the back of it anyways.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

StevetheSnake said:


> If i seen someone elses avatar and wanted to save a copy the last thing i would think of doing is contacting the user as 99% of avatars are copied from elsewhere and do not belong to that specific user. I do not see it as a big deal at all and to be fair, its a tiny picture that they cant do any harm/make money of the back of it anyways.


me too , unless their claiming it as theirs or trying too sell it i see no problem


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

StevetheSnake said:


> If i seen someone elses avatar and wanted to save a copy the last thing i would think of doing is contacting the user as 99% of avatars are copied from elsewhere and do not belong to that specific user. I do not see it as a big deal at all and to be fair, its a tiny picture that they cant do any harm/make money of the back of it anyways.


 

My point is if you don’t want people using your photographs, use copywrite, it’s my own fault. 

The photograph isn’t all that anyway but im sure the majority of us are familiar with a little common courtesy, im sure some of the regular users who are keen on photography would agree with me.

Anyway, it was advice rather than the beginning of a huge ruthless and unprofessional debate. --- Before that happens!!! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I always take legal action when someone does that to me.

Had quite a few quid off a newspaper last year!!!

I dont mind people asking for use but id they do it without asking I just pass it to the lawyers!

Might seem harsh but it is theft!!!!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Did the newspaper use a berus pic Graeme?


I never put my best pics on the net


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Did the newspaper use a berus pic Graeme?
> 
> 
> I never put my best pics on the net


1 newspaper group used two images!

Naughty naughty

another used a GCN image!!!

Gits!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Gits indeed mate.

A popular gardening magazine used one of my berus pics without paying me


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Al

I’m sure you would agree that no matter how small or basic the photograph, when it happens its annoying due to the lack of common courtesy.

Your Adder photographs on my site are fantastic in my opinion, hope your going to dig out your collection when I come over.

Cheers for the replies all.

Dave


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Python dave I had a simular problem but when I built my own site it was done in java so no one can copy anything of my site which is nice as once I had someone use a couple of pics of my snakes and pretended theywere his!!!!!!!

I mean how lame is that!!!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i actually had TWO people from THIS FORUM leeching an image from my photobucket account for their signature, while I still had it in mine!

...they soon got rid of it after i switched the images though!  :2thumb:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

lhreptiles said:


> Python dave I had a simular problem but when I built my own site it was done in java so no one can copy anything of my site which is nice as once I had someone use a couple of pics of my snakes and pretended theywere his!!!!!!!
> 
> I mean how lame is that!!!!


print screen dont work on a java site? lol or view source and find the image location


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave ... that name is a swear word on here apparently which is why you get the **********.


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

weelad Quote:
Originally Posted by *lhreptiles*  
_Python dave I had a simular problem but when I built my own site it was done in java so no one can copy anything of my site which is nice as once I had someone use a couple of pics of my snakes and pretended theywere his!!!!!!!

I mean how lame is that!!!!_

print screen dont work on a java site? lol or view source and find the image location 


I don't know about print screen but I know you can't right click on it so it all helps. :2thumb:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

lhreptiles said:


> weelad Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lhreptiles*
> _Python dave I had a simular problem but when I built my own site it was done in java so no one can copy anything of my site which is nice as once I had someone use a couple of pics of my snakes and pretended theywere his!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 just tested, you can print creen then paste into paint


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I once had someone try selling MY OWN TARANTULA! He had copied it off my photobucket and used the pic. Now what are the odds that someone tries selling a none existant T and the pic just happened to be mine?. Must be HUGE!!!


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

Im not too bothered if people use my images for them selves or use them as Avatars etc. The only reason i mark all the photos on my website is so that people dont try selling my animals on as their own.


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

I can understand if someone is making money off your picture (like the newspaper or a website) or if they are passing it off as their own work but would you really be bothered about someone using a picture for their desktop background. Seems OTT.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

iajo said:


> I can understand if someone is making money off your picture (like the newspaper or a website) or if they are passing it off as their own work but would you really be bothered about someone using a picture for their desktop background. Seems OTT.


imagine seeing one of your photographs in a national newspaper, and worse of all they never even gave you a picture credit let alone the correct fee!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Right click save image as works with Firefox. but I am using AdBlock Plus and No Script as addons. I should imagine that the blocked items on your page are the Java that I need to give permission to run.

There is always a way round it these days. 




lhreptiles said:


> weelad Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lhreptiles*
> _Python dave I had a simular problem but when I built my own site it was done in java so no one can copy anything of my site which is nice as once I had someone use a couple of pics of my snakes and pretended theywere his!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

You don't need to 'stamp' a pic as copyrighted for it to be covered by copyright laws. If you 'own' the pic (i.e. took it and are using it), it is automatically covered in any event. The only benefit of actually putting a copyright logo on is that it would (a) put people off using it (b) make it easier to prove it is your photo and (c) as someone has said on here stop others pretending to have your animals for sale.


----------



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

copywriting is a complicated matter to me:blush:
I dont know how these legal stuff work, especially when you upload a photo to a site like eg. imageshack and it is made publicly availiable.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

souvlaki said:


> copywriting is a complicated matter to me:blush:
> I dont know how these legal stuff work, especially when you upload a photo to a site like eg. imageshack and it is made publicly availiable.


As soon as you create anything unique, whether it be writing, painting, photo, etc etc you automatically own the copyright. Theres nothing to 'apply for' or 'register'


----------



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

I have heard about Creative Commons that is about copyrighting stuff.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

You should send them an invoice for using your pictures without consent. Charge him a ridiculous amount, i did that once for a picture of mine someone used, and they have to pay (i think) or say if not you'll take him to court. 

That way they may think again with taking a picture without permission.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

souvlaki said:


> I have heard about Creative Commons that is about copyrighting stuff.


creative commons offer free licenses to creators that allow their work to be used in the way they want it to be.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Plagiarism is rife as well as copyright theft. I know of at least one 'respected' website out there which thinks nothing of copy and pasting directly from other sources and using it on their website for commercial purposes, they even have the audacity to copyright it themselves..


----------

